# dangers of kayak fishing



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I am not sure if this video had been posted before but I think its another good reason to wear your PFD.


http://www.coolestone.com/media/1035/Fishing_Can_Be_A_Dangerous_Sport.../


:fishing:


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Preparation is no accident ( pun intended).

A pfd not worn , ... just becomes more flotsam ! 

Fishwander


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I told you guys once that the most of Sit-In kayakers in my area don't wear PFD. Yesterday I was snorkeling/diving in Algonkian River to see what's under the water. Four Sit-In kayaks passed over me. They completely ignored my divers flag. None of Four + one dog was wearing PFD. Again people don't wear PFD are always older than me. 

joe


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

wow, that video is hilarious. hahaha.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Another reason why you want a SOT if you are fishing alone off the shore.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the goose was trying to mount him for some sexytime.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

From what I have heard is that geese in general are not very bright... especially those "Fake" geese as I call them. They apparently think that you are some intruder goose and the drake is trying to kick your arse !! 
Swans are even nastier... bigger bird. I have been in close calls on my kick boat with them.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn: thats funny right there


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

That goose can stay away from my little yellow SOT.


----------

